# POTM April 2004 - part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow number 12 Looks mean as Hell... Literally.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Sweet pics! #16 for part 2 all the way!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Man 14 looks just like my tern. But better at taking pics than i am :nod: 
Alot of great pics. It was very hard.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

12 = devil


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam 12 looks evil as hell


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

12 and 14 are great went with 12


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

wow...awesome entries for this one. They all look great









haha...I see that the owner of number 14 missed a lot of black area in the background when they were painting it in.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

vanz said:


> I see that the owner of number 14 missed a lot of black area in the background when they were painting it in.:laugh:


 ha ha ha busted! i knew that pic looked too good to be true! lol really tough decision, but i went with 11, i think its a great specimen.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#14 all the way!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Painting it in? like photoshop? Wouldnt that be cheating? I dont know the rules, so im just askin


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

what type of piranha is 12? I want one


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

hardy har har, i didnt know if that was cheating or not, but i noticed it too


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

14 and 16 are great, went with 16.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

it's a brandti
Hard to chose one
Very nice pic everyone








Chouin


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, #12 great


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> haha...I see that the owner of number 14 missed a lot of black area in the background when they were painting it in.


Ok ok bro, you got me














Good eyes on this one ;p

But dude, just wanted the background to be all that black, didn't touch the fish as you can se on the original


















Gonna be a tough competition BTW; #12 is a famous shot !









Good luck to all


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! I coulden't tell, But i never used photo shop before. I could have never have seen the deifference.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Wow! I coulden't tell, But i never used photo shop before. I could have never have seen the deifference.


 I use photoshop a lot and I never even noticed it, but then again I wasnt exactly looking for it either!

#14 is by far still the best pic, its an amazing tern!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

#14 got my vote......


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

12...... satan with scales


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

All the pics are so good.
My favourite is 14 great looking tern.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those are all great shots.


----------



## Matt_UK (Dec 23, 2003)

#17 - quality mouth shot!


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd mortgage my house to get a fish like #12, what a badass.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

#12!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

> I'd mortgage my house to get a fish like #12, what a badass.


Make an offer


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

french toast said:


> > haha...I see that the owner of number 14 missed a lot of black area in the background when they were painting it in.
> 
> 
> Ok ok bro, you got me
> ...


 don't get me wrong...I love that picture







Awesome shot...wished I had that kind of skill. I didn't search and look for flaws in all pictures. It just stood out...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

#14 is a sweet pic.


----------



## kitty73 (May 3, 2004)

i think i like number 15


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i think this is the nicest looking p


----------

